# How to get your extended family to believe in what you are prepping for.



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello all.
I have talked to my husband and my son about prepping, they both smile and nod:-? then go about their business. They agree, so they say, but do nothing to help me.
I find that I really do need help. Has anyone got a part of their family that just doesn't believe that something is going to happen?
My sister and brother have families too and they just don't want to talk about the possibility of something happening on a large scale.
Anyone been in this situation and if so how did you convince your other family members to start preparing? and if they didn't how does one cope?:armata_PDT_15:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Why is it that they dont understand the advantages of prepping? from there it is easier to help you


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like no one takes you very seriously. When your husband and son both patronize you, and your inlaws think you are crazy I suggest it is time for you to look within. I don't know how old you are but you better start understanding that if you are weak, ignorant and irrational the chances of LEADING people are slim. 

Lesson 1 over.

Thanks:icon_smile:


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

When I bring it up they change the subject quickly. I don't know why they don't see what could happen to be honest, I am at a loss on that. What worries me is they live in the " now " and there is nothing wrong with that at all but, one must prepare ,the thing is? they are really smart and know what is going on in the world they just don't like to discuss it, really is scary for me, I know somewhat what me, my husband and my son are going to do but it would take so much more to prep for my siblings and their families, I just can't afford it. I thought of gathering them together for a get together but I don't think they would come knowing them the way I do about this sort of situation.


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

I am none of the above I assure you, weak, ignorant or irrational but I do believe that something is coming our way. Not religious but I do believe in some of the bible and it tells it's story. By the way, it is not _my_ in-laws it is my siblings and their families........
52 going on 53.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It has happened before in America
-Financial collapse - 1920's & 30's THE GREAT DEPRESSION
-Pandemic - 1918 1919 675,000 Americans died
-Solar Flare - 1959 caught lines on fire and knocked out telegraph service
-Mass interment - 1940's 110,000 - 120,000 people who were THOUGHT to MAYBE be a THREAT were forced into CAMPS 65% were US CITIZENS - United States
Census Bureau assisted the internment efforts by providing confidential neighborhood information on Japanese Americans
-Flood/Fire/Earthquakes - all the time
-Precious metal confiscation -1933 - Executive Order 6102 signed by the president "forbidding the Hoarding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates within
the continental United States".
-Food Rationing - WWII - You had to have a card to buy certain foods
-Civil War - yep
-looting - yep
-riots - yep

ALl the above has happened here before... and it can happen again..
_____________________________ save money

buying large qty's of food when it is on sale or with coupons and stociking it up will save you money... I am eating soup today that I paid 30¢ a can for.. it is now $1.05


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HaliFromTexas,

The bottom line is that your family (husband, son, brother, sister and their family which can be defined as inlaws) don't see you as a knowledgeable, competent leader. I don't care if you are 52 going on 75, the facts are obvious; your whining, nagging and bitching are not working. You can listen to me and succeed or you can argue and continue to be a whining, nagging bitching person who is not getting your point across. Maybe you should have made better family decisions many years ago? 

The choice is yours.

Lesson 2 over

Thanks

:eagerness:


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> It has happened before in America
> -Financial collapse - 1920's & 30's THE GREAT DEPRESSION
> -Pandemic - 1918 1919 675,000 Americans died
> -Solar Flare - 1959 caught lines on fire and knocked out telegraph service
> ...


I agree but I am talking me, my son, my husband, my two siblings and they have ten in their families, that is a lot of undertaking for one person to prep for, guess I will just have to do the best I can and I will my point is trying to make them SEE that something will happen, I honestly believe we will see financial collapse AND an emp, inevitable both of them. People will turn to being animals when it comes to feeding and sheltering their families, I know because I would.


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> HaliFromTexas,
> 
> The bottom line is that your family (husband, son, brother, sister and their family which can be defined as inlaws) don't see you as a knowledgeable, competent leader. I don't care if you are 52 going on 75, the facts are obvious; your whining, nagging and bitching are not working. You can listen to me and succeed or you can argue and continue to be a whining, nagging bitching person who is not getting your point across. Maybe you should have made better family decisions many years ago?
> 
> ...


I really don't know how I survived as long as I have without your great wisdom.........................thanks anyway though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HailFromTexas said:


> I really don't know how I survived as long as I have without your great wisdom.........................thanks anyway though.


You are quite welcome ma'am.

Hence, Lesson 3.

Men are real easy to manipulate, Mrs S has figured that one out many years ago and it works most every time so I'll share with you...

First, lose some weight and start dressing a bit more "nicely". Get on the treadmill and ditch the old lady school marm duds. Start talking a little bit sweeter to your hubby and tell him how much you appreciate him busting his hump all day long. Fix him a nice meal or two and when you lose a few more lbs, pick out a nice little number from Victoria Secrets and sashay around hubby. Talk a little bit about being prepared but sprinkle in some appreciative words about how hard he works for you.

Regarding your son...if he's over the age of 18 and still lives in your home, tell him to get the heck out of the house and start being a man. If he's under 18, there is no "negotiating with him" while he lives in your house. He does what you tell him to do. Period.

Now, your bro and sis and their dumbass spouses. Don't tell them a thing about what you are doing or what you plan to do. You've done that and they do not care. So shut your big mouth and get on the treadmill

Thanks again for listening!

Your friend
Slip

PS no back talk this time, shut up and get to work chubs! :76:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The thing about prepping, you don't have to have anyone else's approval to do it.
If you have extra cash, do what you want with it.

Eventually, when the power goes out during one of our many tornado spawning thunderstorms, or during those times when Texas roads ice over, they'll wonder why you're not worried. You can smile, lead them to your modest preps, and hook them forever.
It doesn't take much. If they are unwilling to accept that it can happen to them, they will need to be faced with it directly.


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> You are quite welcome ma'am.
> 
> Hence, Lesson 3.
> 
> ...


I guess Jackasses' like you don't have a life except to sit behind a computer screen in your basement so the wife won't see how degrading you are making her sound, creepy comes to mind, and you are the kind of people my mother always warned me to stay away from, a word of advice big 'ol bully you, take your words somewhere else and pick on someone like you because I would have to care about you to care what you think and guess what? I don't, so take your words of wisdom>inserting sarcasm here because I have a feeling you JUST DON'T GET IT since you didn't with the last reply to your dumbass comment and shove that, well, I am sure you know exactly where to shove it. With creeps like you who go around harassing people it is a wonder anyone comes on here at all or, you are still a member. I will take it as stalking from here on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HailFromTexas said:


> I guess Jackasses' like you don't have a life except to sit behind a computer screen in your basement so the wife won't see how degrading you are making her sound, creepy comes to mind, and you are the kind of people my mother always warned me to stay away from, a word of advice big 'ol bully you, take your words somewhere else and pick on someone like you because I would have to care about you to care what you think and guess what? I don't, so take your words of wisdom>inserting sarcasm here because I have a feeling you JUST DON'T GET IT since you didn't with the last reply to your dumbass comment and shove that, well, I am sure you know exactly where to shove it. With creeps like you who go around harassing people it is a wonder anyone comes on here at all or, you are still a member. I will take it as stalking from here on.


Lesson #4

Don't ask a question if you are afraid of the answer. 

Remember, you are the one that can't get anyone to do what you want to do. So part of Slippy's Marriage Counseling and Pike Emporium Bidness involves more than just instruction, it includes participation. So querstion; How do you and your husband normally handle situations when you disagree?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

HailFromTexas said:


> People will turn to being animals when it comes to feeding and sheltering their families, I know because I would.


If you already know you would/will be an animal and you have not gotten really good start on prepping you are just plain SAD...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One can also surmise that, as a newcomer, one comes in and calls everyone "assholes", things may not go as well as the newcomer might have originally thought?

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/bunker/17421-no-bullshit-really.html

Lesson over.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Howdy from Texas new gal. Sounds like yer in a tight spot. Just prep for your "man" and boy. No need to worry about anybody else if they ain't on board. Gonna be tough when it hits the fan to tell them I told ya but... Slippy and Kauboy have given you the answer. Good luck.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

What kind of help do you specifically need from the family? I'd suggest that you start by building up a month's worth of food that you normally use and can rotate. Get some water storage and extra flashlights/batteries. Get a good radio that picks up AM/FM/ Weather, Short wave. Get an alternate cooking method - sun oven or Dutch ovens, for example, and use them. Start a small garden. Keep your gas tank full. Gradually add to your storage with items you normally use like TP, shampoo, soap. Add a first aid kit. Build up some cash at home. These are steps anyone can take that will put them ahead of most other folks. Worry about your immediate family first. You cannot possibly prep for siblings and their families. They have to be responsible for themselves. If you talk about "sustainable living" rather than "prepping" it may seem more "normal" to them. If you can encourage their involvement with a garden, camping, hiking, outdoor cooking, learning about native foods, etc., you are helping them prepare without them even realizing it. You can do this without their help and once you pave the way, they may well start to come around. Above all, keep your mouth shut about your preps, even to your siblings. No one needs to know what you are doing, because it is guaranteed they will be on your doorstep the minute they can't use their credit cards or the stores empty out.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

To surmise. 

1)There is no need to prep for your extended family if they clearly have no interest in helping themselves. It is in fact a useless endeavour and too costly of proposition for most of us. Also a little discretion around people not in your inner circle about your preps is advisable. It will help insure that they don't come knocking in case of SHTF to help you deplete your preps.

2)As a responsible adult you are free to spend your money as you see fit. If prepping gives you peace-of-mind then great that is certainly the case for most of us. You do not require the approval of others to make this happen. 
3) Grow a thicker skin. If you want to peruse this then DO IT. A bunch of us are doing this without family or spousal support but we believe it is the right thing to do so we find a way. Kinda self defeating to lash out at anonymous peppers on the interweb. 

Slippy just favors the Tough Love approach is all.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You can't fix stupid. If they are that dumb you have to look out for #1. Prep for yourself, sounds like the family will end being a liability no matter what you do. Love and family only go so far when it's live and death.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy likes to have fun with the newbies. A trial by fire, as it were...
If you can survive that, you'll find he's actually a helpful and resourceful source.
However, if you react with an attitude of "I already know the answer" or "I don't really want your answers", then you're going to get what you deserve.
We don't pull punches. Lives could *LITERALLY* be in the balance. We take very seriously the idea that massive amounts of people WILL die if they aren't truly prepared for what could happen. Toughen up. If a board of strangers can rile you, and make you leave, real world hooligans are going to be a nightmare scenario for you if SHTF.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Years ago I lived with a woman and her son and stored my preps under her house. She strongly thought storing cans of rice and beans ect under the house, prepping in general, was stupid but I still managed to stockpile enough for 3 people for about 3 months. Generally she ignored what I was doing. When I moved on with my life (moved out) I left the preps as a safety net for her and her son, both of whom I cared for but it was time for me to move on. A few months ago I was under her house putting in a new hot water heater for her when I noticed that not only were the preps in new trash bags but had been increased, 2 additional cases of #10 cans. 

When I asked her about it while she still wouldn't say that she was prepping she did admit that she had been adding to and protecting the stuff "just in case" I was right.

Sometimes they say you're a nut but they still in a small way see your point. Your son is at an age where most guys just don't think beyond the next few days but I suspect that while your husband isn't helping he may be secretly glad there is a little extra around "just in case" you are right.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe your husband wants to feel like the man of the house, the provider. Try asking for help preparing for an outage.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I didn't like your approach to saying howdy when you first started, I'll try to be politically correct which is pretty hard for me. Admitting to one self that something terrible like Katrina can happen to you (your husband, kid, etc.) and you'd most likely end up dead, scares the crap out of people to the point where they just refuse to admit it can happen and ignore it and of they ignore the prophet (you). My wife was basically ok with my prepping while we lived near her siblings. Now we're 1700 miles away and she seems like it is a waste of time and money. Dear God I hope she is right. But I look at prepping as "real life insurance". If you really love them and value them, prep around them as best you can. In denying that anything will happen, if and when we have a SHTF event, you may never see them again if their attitude prevails. Besides the big die off of people in the US over the first 3-6 months, I foresee a big suicide of people who can't deal with a real SHTF event during the first month.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems to me, this one was given a lot of good information in two separate threads by some of the more intelligent of our group, despite being called assholes and jackasses. I am out.


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Howdy from Texas new gal. Sounds like yer in a tight spot. Just prep for your "man" and boy. No need to worry about anybody else if they ain't on board. Gonna be tough when it hits the fan to tell them I told ya but... Slippy and Kauboy have given you the answer. Good luck.


Finally, a gentleman. Thanks for the heads up and I have decided to go ahead with the preps for my husband and son then, I will give it a go on trying to convince the rest of my family but prep as I do this. Simple answer and it is appreciated. No, they did not give me the answer they gave me bullying BS and I won't look at their replies any further, I have prepping to do and ideas to get from people who are actually grown. Thanks a lot


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Seems to me, this one was given a lot of good information in two separate threads by some of the more intelligent of our group, despite being called assholes and jackasses. I am out.


Prepared one, I don't take crap from anyone, it was a simple question that only required a simple answer not somebody trying to rearrange my life and call my family names, I didn't ask anyone to tell me what to DO with my family I asked if anyone had ever had family members they needed to convince that sh was going to hit the fan, that is all, not degradation and insults and just plain nasty, I have never taken it and I won't ever take it and if it is going to be like this then maybe I should move on, I can see though why they only have so many members, because of people like him. There is a way to deliver an answer without being hateful, crude and nasty, he hasn't grasped that, at least not with me. Enough, I am over this and him.


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

paraquack said:


> While I didn't like your approach to saying howdy when you first started, I'll try to be politically correct which is pretty hard for me. Admitting to one self that something terrible like Katrina can happen to you (your husband, kid, etc.) and you'd most likely end up dead, scares the crap out of people to the point where they just refuse to admit it can happen and ignore it and of they ignore the prophet (you). My wife was basically ok with my prepping while we lived near her siblings. Now we're 1700 miles away and she seems like it is a waste of time and money. Dear God I hope she is right. But I look at prepping as "real life insurance". If you really love them and value them, prep around them as best you can. In denying that anything will happen, if and when we have a SHTF event, you may never see them again if their attitude prevails. Besides the big die off of people in the US over the first 3-6 months, I foresee a big suicide of people who can't deal with a real SHTF event during the first month.


LOL, well I wish you the best and I will be closing this account, with people that are as unwelcoming as the ones I have met who the hell needs enemies?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Another one bites the dust.
For your sake, may the fecal matter never collide with the oscillating air pusher.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

HailFromTexas said:


> Hello all.
> I have talked to my husband and my son about prepping, they both smile and nod:-? then go about their business. They agree, so they say, but do nothing to help me.
> I find that I really do need help. Has anyone got a part of their family that just doesn't believe that something is going to happen?


I wouldn't use the word "something"., as there is nothing specific I am prepping for, just trying to increase my capabilities in a variety of events, and life in general. My prepping is mostly stemming from my libertarian beliefs, not per se anti-government (I'm minarchist not an anarchist) but rather firm belief that the government doesn't prioritize my needs and in an emergency will have more important things to do than protect and care for me.

I definately do have family members that don't think self protection as being important. Their position is that the odds are so remote, say of an active shooter event, or a knife attack, or a forest fire, that its just not worth planning for. They don't live in the same environment as me though, nor in the same socioeconomic issues nor in the same likelyhood of how events will effect each of us.

I wouldn't worry about convincing anyone. If you are planning for a major event to happen like EMP you might instead use the term - prolonged power outage. Surge protection for a lightening strike. If you are planning for civil unrest you might use the term vacation, or death in the family etc.. Look to similar events that those preps will be useful for, that don't appear as unlikely and definately will still serve a purpose that they will if sensitive to, should be ok with helping for.

Leave brainwashing and manipulation to the evil cults.

Learn up on social science "conflict theory" its fundamental to basic negotiation.


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

Take a concrete pill, harden up and get on with job at hand 

Lead by example.
Start stockpiling prepps...
Go buy a GUN and learn how to use it...get a pistol and a long rifle, join a club get some training...

You are already moving in the right direction in communicating with like minded people and asking the right questions.

Make it happen for yourself or nobody else will !!!

You don't need validation of your family in order to express your interests and honour your inner volition.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Negotiation requires two parties willing to give and take.
A "crazy" prepper and a partner who thinks there is no need to prepare for things that the government will take care of have nothing to negotiate. It's like trying to negotiate with a gun grabber over the right to keep and bear arms. It's a right, there is no room for give and take and in the grabbers mind there is no need for guns and the right is obsolete.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

To each his own.
Why try to convince someone.
I will suffer the consiquence of my own action or inaction.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Do what your conscience demands - in all things, moderation. Prepare first for the most likely local emergencies and when those are taken care of take it to the next level and plane for larger events. When a local emergency hits your family will see that it is easier to be prepared. They still might not prep but they will be glad to take advantage of your preps.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

don't care that's how just do it anyway.
if they ask what your doing just tell them your crazy and having moment of flash backs from a previous life and you were part of the donner family.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And don't forget to carry around some salt and a knife and fork...

(a sure fire way to be put in a rubber room and drugged until the most dangerous thing you can do is slobber on yourself)


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

HailFromTexas said:


> When I bring it up they change the subject quickly.


I think they realize it, see it, know it, understand it, but it honestly scares the shit out of them and they would rather spend "prepping" money on fun things to help their mind escape the reality. And that is the toughest scenario to over come because it isn't a lack of knowledge, logic or understanding but because fear is the second most powerful emotion out there - second only to love.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Agree, GT. I think it makes people feel very vulnerable, powerless, and lacking control. No one likes those feelings, and denial is a readily available antidote. Heck, thinking about TEOTWAWKI scenarios scares me, too. But being well prepped gives us choices and more control over our situation. Maybe in a way, we are creating our own version of TEOTWAWKI with our prepping, which may be our own form of denial! But at least it gives us a fighting chance for survival and the arduous task of rebuilding society - if not for us, then at least for our children and grandchildren.

And in a shorter term SHTF situation (like a local disaster) we are absolutely in the best situation to take control and provide for our families. That in itself is very comforting.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If they like to read why not leave one second after laying around? I heard they made it into a movie, maybe you could rent it and watch it?


----------

